# my bearded dragon cage



## BurtonReptiles (May 18, 2011)

So i picked this tv unit up today for free and im going completely strip it and make it into a cage for my three beardies. i keep you guys up to date with how it going starting it this weekend. wish me luck my first cage build.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 18, 2011)

That is going to be one Delux pad for some lucky Beardies, will keep an eye out for updates

Crystal


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 19, 2011)

Thanks I really hope so I plan on making it look pretty good and it like a real live place where they live


----------



## AirCooled (May 21, 2011)

I saw two exactly the same enclosures at Salvos Beenleigh $80 & $100,heavy,but heaps of potential.Good freebie


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 21, 2011)

yeah mine got wheels on it so make so much easier to move around, but it will be heavy once it is finshed.


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 21, 2011)

can't wait..but not looking forward to the mess haha


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 22, 2011)

So I gutted the shelves today and was going to cut the side walls out but it got little late and I think I woke the baby next door in our unit block lol


----------



## AirCooled (May 22, 2011)

Be careful,babies and old people can shut down your DIY!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 22, 2011)

They make pretty good beardie cages. I am currently rebuilding one of these at the moment. It was originally done in foam and render but now its getting a full overhaul to all our new methods. I can put up a pic for you if you want some ideas.


----------



## lilmissrazz (May 22, 2011)

that bottom cupboard would be ideal for a sand pit lol, cut a hole on either side of the cupboard and have a plastic tub in there with sand for laying females/cooling periods etc have a perspex sheet slipped in but leave the cupboard doors on so it can stay shut and you can open it to see whats happening... just a thought


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 22, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> They make pretty good beardie cages. I am currently rebuilding one of these at the moment. It was originally done in foam and render but now its getting a full overhaul to all our new methods. I can put up a pic for you if you want some ideas.


 that would be great i would love to see some photo and i seen your one in post which gave me the idea to use this one.. what you use to make the back ground in the one that is like sandy colour .



lilmissrazz said:


> that bottom cupboard would be ideal for a sand pit lol, cut a hole on either side of the cupboard and have a plastic tub in there with sand for laying females/cooling periods etc have a perspex sheet slipped in but leave the cupboard doors on so it can stay shut and you can open it to see whats happening... just a thought


 
i like the way you think this does sound like good idea i was planing on making a cave/tunnel that went to the back of it where there be a clear sliding window where they could lay or rest. i have images in my head of what i want it be built like but still working on how i will do it. proberly be in foam and render but any other ideas anyone?


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 22, 2011)

you noisy bastard! lol


----------



## LizardLady (May 22, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> They make pretty good beardie cages. I am currently rebuilding one of these at the moment. It was originally done in foam and render but now its getting a full overhaul to all our new methods. I can put up a pic for you if you want some ideas.



...please? That would be awesome!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 23, 2011)

sorry crappy iphone pics....


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 23, 2011)

still looks amazing .. well done.

so ive just been to see STEIN ENCLOSURES and they will be building my rock wall , check these guys out if havent already. They do amazing work and are really good people.


----------

